# Do I want Husqvarna 357 XP for a bargain price if I have Rancher 460?



## Dmitry (Aug 15, 2015)

I hope my Husqvarna Rancher not gonna know about this conversation. It served me good for a year now (knock on a wood that was cut by it ).
 I was reading conversation about  how great XP saws are and was wondering  how it can be better than my Friend 460.   Now, I know a guy who knows a guy that willing to sell XP 357 in decent condition for $250. I don't think he is using it, probably inherited.   Should I be interested. I plan to burn 24/7 and process logs when im out of my own wood. Thank you.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 15, 2015)

The 357XP is a great saw - light and powerful.  I have a few hours in the cut with one and I loved it.  It's on my very short list of non-Stihl saws I'd consider owning.  A $250 357xp in decent shape would be hard to pass on.


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes, you want it.  I want it.


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 15, 2015)

(11 oz. lighter and more than 20% extra horsepower!)


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 15, 2015)

It was Husqvarna's answer to the Stihl 361 for a good while.  The 361 was a better saw in many respects, but the 357XP was no slouch.  I'd be happy to own one over any midlevel/farm/rancher saw from either company.


----------



## Wildo (Aug 15, 2015)

Buy it and love it!


----------



## steviep (Aug 15, 2015)

Buy it I have a 357 xp great saw.2 things about all xp's is they turn faster also they are rebuildable. Which can mean a lot the professional.


----------



## wildlingabovethebridge (Aug 17, 2015)

Absolutely. I love my 460 as well, great saw, and a 357 XP is an improvement in every way. More power, less weight, faster chain, more easily maintainable. At that price, in good condition I wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Aug 17, 2015)

Post some pics once you buy it, which by the way you should.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Buy it!

You'll be happy.


----------



## HSBull (Aug 20, 2015)

Pull the damn trigger!


----------



## BlackGreyhounds (Aug 20, 2015)

Go for it.  You have nothing to loose.  At that price, if you don't like it, you can sell it for the same or more, no problem.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 25, 2015)

OK , Now my wife can say I'm officially insane.
I went to look at 357 that in supposedly good condition. Dude asking 250$.
I got there , the saw seems ok , not the best condition , but still .The guy says it was his late father and it worked great and been taken care of.  He sweared it's been starting and running couple weeks ago. it had fuel and oil in it. Guy said that fuel was sitting there for a while , doesn't know exactly how long. I pulled the rope many times , it didn't start. seeing that it's not starting I asked guy if he could give it to me for 150. After 15 min of discussing and thinking he gave it  up for $150.
Don't have time to play with it tonight since at work.
Am I insane or it was a good deal ? Tell me ,please .
It has 28" bar  in ok condition and not really old chain on it .


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 25, 2015)

You stole it.


----------



## claydogg84 (Aug 25, 2015)

It appears to be in very good shape. I'd say you got a good deal as long as it's not a compression problem. It's most likely a carb issue though, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 25, 2015)

What might be the sign of compression issue?  The one thing I've noticed, that rope pulls much easier than on my 460 rancher. Can it be because it's  a different model. It doesn't have pressure release button like on my 460 as well.

Hope it's carburetor, I just cleaned sucker on my 327  brush cutter, so I'm pretty  cocky.
P.S.: Deep inside hoping that when I will changed gas and pull rope hundreds time with choke on/off/on/off  its gonna start. Cant do it today, since at work


----------



## claydogg84 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dmitry said:


> What might be the sign of compression issue?  The one thing I've noticed, that rope pulls much easier than on my 460 rancher. Can it be because it's  a different model. It doesn't have pressure release button like on my 460 as well.
> 
> Hope it's carburetor, I just cleaned sucker on my 327  brush cutter, so I'm pretty  cocky.
> P.S.: Deep inside hoping that when I will changed gas and pull rope hundreds time with choke on/off/on/off  its gonna start. Cant do it today, since at work



Pull the muffler and inspect the piston/head. If you don't see any scoring or deep vertical lines you should be fine, but wouldn't know for sure without actually testing the compression. It's also possible you just flooded the saw when trying to start it.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 25, 2015)

I hope I flooded it.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 25, 2015)

What do I do if I flooded it with bad gasoline?
 I'm planning to get the new fuel  in and pull the rope with choke off until my arm falls out.
Is this OK plan?


----------



## claydogg84 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dmitry said:


> What do I do if I flooded it with bad gasoline?
> I'm planning to get the new fuel  in and pull the rope with choke off until my arm falls out.
> Is this OK plan?



Pull the plug. If it's soaked, spray with brake clean flip saw upside down to drain excess gas. Put the plug back in and have someone hold throttle wide open while pulling it - chain brake off, and be careful.


----------



## Mag Craft (Aug 25, 2015)

I never go cut wood without at least two saws.   So I think you did great.

Dump out all the old fuel and put in some new fuel.
Take the air filter off and squirt a little bit of fuel mix into the carb.   Hold the throttle wide open and pull the rope until it starts.   This will tell you one that it has spark.   Two that the compression is probably ok.  Three you have a fuel delivery problem and is probably the carb if it does not stay running or dies at WOT but will idle ok.


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 26, 2015)

FYI it still has the original plastic intake clamp, which is an Achilles's heel on this series of saws. It has a tendency to fail, causing an air leak that can score the piston.  The redesigned metal clamp is inexpensive, but installing it requires pulling the cylinder (and is still kinda challenging even after the cylinder is off).  

Even if the saw needs a rebuild, which I think is fairly unlikely, you did fine at that price.  You might not be able to justify a repair at a dealer, but you could rebuild it yourself or sell it for more than you paid without any trouble.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks brand new in the first pic. Keep us posted on what it takes to get it running. I agree with Jon1270, you stole it.


----------



## dougand3 (Aug 26, 2015)

As stated above, I'd pull muffler and inspect piston, ring and intake wall before wearing your arm out. Take a pic of piston / ring and post.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 27, 2015)

Latest update : Put  the new fuel mix in it, pulled  cord couple times with choke on, it started right away. Seems ok, accelerates, starts again easily, idles fine.. keeping my fingers crossed.

Tried to cut wood with  it, but chain is dull.  Here is another question.  I was trying to sharpen it with my regular file 7/32" , but it was way too big, I've unpacked smaller3/16" that I bought by mistake.... And it's too big too. So, what is going on? What the difference between chains that need different size files to sharpen them . Both bars identical with same digits on it. Chains look  similar , same configuration, same amount of teeth etc  What is the best use for each ?

P.S.: I've misjudged the bar on a new saw ,seeing it in a car trunk. It's 24". So, now i have two 24" bars with different chains on it, just wondering what works better for what?


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 27, 2015)

Here is "new" chain


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 27, 2015)

Chain looks like it has been sharpened many times and is getting close to the end of it's useful life.  Also the chain may have been improperly sharpened by the previous owner (wrong angles, wrong files/stones, too deep into gullet, etc.), so you may have to make extra strokes to get each tooth's profile back to where it should be.  

When sharpening a 3/8 pitch chain (not 3/8LP), you may want to switch from 7/32 files to a 13/64 file when you get towards the end of tooth life.  Also make sure the depth gauges/rakers are low enough.


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 27, 2015)

If the bit of the chain shown in the picture is typical then it will be difficult and time-consuming to put it back in order with a hand a hand file. It looks like a lot of metal will have to come off both the teeth and rakers. Have someone with a chain grinder do it, or just throw it out and buy a new chain. 

Besides its poor condition, that looks like low-profile chain, which will be the wrong chain for the bar. Do the drive links have a number 6 or number 91 stamped on one side?


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 27, 2015)

That latest picture came up when I was typing my last reply.  Ouch.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 27, 2015)

It's has stamp "stihl",   3/8  , and then 3 on bottom


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, then it's not low-profile chain. It's still in bad shape, not worth trying to fix by hand unless you're feeling masochistic.


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 27, 2015)

When you say "3 on bottom," you mean on the drive link that fits into the bar,  right? You can't see it unless you pull part of the chain up out of the slot?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 27, 2015)

Dmitry said:


> Latest update : Put  the new fuel mix in it, pulled  cord couple times with choke on, it started right away. Seems ok, accelerates, starts again easily, idles fine.. keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Tried to cut wood with  it, but chain is dull.  Here is another question.  I was trying to sharpen it with my regular file 7/32" , but it was way too big, I've unpacked smaller3/16" that I bought by mistake.... And it's too big too. So, what is going on? What the difference between chains that need different size files to sharpen them . Both bars identical with same digits on it. Chains look  similar , same configuration, same amount of teeth etc  What is the best use for each ?
> 
> P.S.: I've misjudged the bar on a new saw ,seeing it in a car trunk. It's 24". So, now i have two 24" bars with different chains on it, just wondering what works better for what?



Sounds like your new saw has some narrow kerf bar/chain combo.


----------



## Timberwolf530 (Aug 27, 2015)

Dmitry said:


> View attachment 160855
> View attachment 160856
> View attachment 160859
> 
> ...



You got totally hosed on this deal.  I can't believe this guy took advantage of you like that.  Because I am a humanatarian, and I hate to see bad things happen to good people, I'll take it off your hands for $160.  That way, you you get out from under a bad deal with enough left over for dinner at Chick Fil A.


----------

